# Safari incompatible avec Fortis PCBanking (Belgique) ?



## Filou53 (14 Juin 2003)

Bonjour.
Apparemment, le pgm de gestion de compte bancaire on-line 'mis à disposition' par Fortis/Belgique ne serait pas compatible avec Safari: je ne parviens pas à passer l'écran d'entrée (alors que j'y arrive avec M$I Explorer). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Quelqu'un aurait une autre exprérience en la matière ?
(par contre avec le pgm de Dexia, un de leurs concurrents, cela fct)

Filou


----------



## alfred (14 Juin 2003)

passe chez ing et utilise homebank, ca marche très bien et c'est indépendant de tous browser.


----------



## Filou53 (23 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour.
Je vais effectivement envisager Ing tellement Fortis commence à me fatiguer...
Ceci dit, je viens de downloader Java1,4,1 et depuis, cela semble fonctionner...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Filou


----------



## decoris (24 Novembre 2003)

moi PC banking avec fortis marche très bien!


----------



## Blob (24 Novembre 2003)

Pareil sous os X.3 safari 1.1  cela marche sans probleme... Mais leur site/systeme n'est pas vraiment génial surtout comparé a celui de la BBL (je ne fais pas de pub mais il est vachement plus facile et pratique &gt; application séparée pour mac, pas de digipass etc)


----------



## alfred (24 Novembre 2003)

Filou53 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> Je vais effectivement envisager Ing tellement Fortis commence à me fatiguer...
> Ceci dit, je viens de downloader Java1,4,1 et depuis, cela semble fonctionner...
> 
> ...



il me semblait bien que le titre de ce post me rappelait de lointains souvenirs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



donc en 5 mois, fortis ne t'a fait que des misères?


----------



## Filou53 (24 Novembre 2003)

C'est vrai que cela n'a pas été terrible ces derniers temps !
Malgré une certaine bonne volonté (même une bonne volonté certaine) de la part de la plupart de mes interlocuteurs, le niveau de ma satisfaction quant aux services rendus est en chute libre: de plus en plus lent, de plus en plus cher, de plus en plus 'procédurier' (bizarre, cela rime avec ordurier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )... Bref c'est pas la joie !

Pour mon problème Safari, j'avais résolu en utilisant Camino pour accéder au PC Banking. Et vu les améliorations apportées dans les dernières versions, je me demande d'ailleurs si je ne vais pas en faire mon browser par défaut.

Filou


----------



## decoris (29 Novembre 2003)

ouais, mais le digipass c'est pratique quand même! en tous cas ça rassure...


----------

